# Thomas makes Suns tougher, not slower



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PHOENIX - The Phoenix Suns introduced new forward Kurt Thomas on Friday and sent a message to fans who loved last season’s up-tempo style — the team got tougher, not slower.

“We don’t want to lose what we had last year,” coach Mike D’Antoni said. “So parts of the game will have that, and parts of the game will have some other stuff. We’ll see how it all plays out in October. But, I think the bottom line is we’re a better team right now.”

The Suns acquired the 6-foot-9, 235-pound Thomas and shooting guard Dijon Thompson on Tuesday in a draft-night trade with New York. The Knicks received Quentin Richardson and Nate Robinson, taken by Phoenix with the 21st overall pick.


Phoenix, which has never won an NBA championship, tied the franchise record last season by winning 62 games with Richardson as an integral part of a 110-point-a-game offense. But the Suns ran into San Antonio in the Western Conference finals and couldn’t handle the Spurs, winning just one game.

That didn’t keep Thomas, a 10-year veteran, from saying he considers the Suns his best chance to earn a championship ring.

“Myself coming in, and all the other pieces that I think they’re going to add in, I think it’s going to be a big help to them,” he said.


http://msnbc.msn.com/id/8436029/


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

He better make us tougher and not slower...:wink:


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

As a Knick fans I'll say he'll do both . Since he cant run with you guys Offencivly , even thoe he'll be the 1st big back on D thus providing toughness . since he can wait & just knockj others out as they gather position in the Hole , KT is like a Bar Girl he loves to put is Rump on men .


----------



## Brad (Jul 2, 2005)

Yeah, I completely agree. Everyone keeps saying that he's gonna slow donw the tempo, and only make us slower.. But can't he learn to run with the Suns? I don't see why not..


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

KT makes the point that he was in a run and gun offense in college.

In any case, I look for him to expand the range of his shot. Q was used mostly as a trailer on the break, who would spot up for a three when the defense had collapsed to stop Nash and Stoudemire in tight. Nash would kick out to the cornre or back to the trailer. KT will get a lot of open shots as a trailer without having to sprint to the basket.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

You would be in a Better move if you expect him to increse his Shot Range to 20 feet or So then you can expect him to Run .


He runs Hard but his Ankles injurys early in his carrear took all his foot speed away


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

All he needs to do is play some tough interior D, grab rebounds and dish it off to any of the other 4.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Tiz said:


> All he needs to do is play some tough interior D, grab rebounds and dish it off to any of the other 4.


:yes:


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Well good thats his game , if you expect that he'll make you very very happy


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Quills said:


> Well good thats his game , if you expect that he'll make you very very happy


Only be happy if it works, and we win. :biggrin:


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

it should to me he's the perfect fit for your Team . Some one that knows how to play REAL Defence instead of realing soley on athleticsim to cover ther defecences like Amare . Kurt Thomas along side Amare can only help amare since Amare never had a big man that can defende & Rebound to play with him at any point in his carear . Crazy Eyes will allow Amare the Freedom to do what he do Best Guard no one & come over & Block the Shot . quite honestly I can see Amare Leading the League in Blocks because KT Can guard the bestbig men in the NBA well enough to either put up a difficult shot or funnels them to where a shot blocker should be waiting . which is right up Amare's speed on D . Also Dirty Kurty who got his tutalege from Charles Oakley Averaged 10 Rebs without jumping once since 1999 , that should tell you he will apply his meatcakes to everyone in the middle . also allowing Amare the Freedom to be free on the Rebound & fly in & Grab it . I Also look for amare to have his best year rebounding because of it . Futher more I think his Offence will surprise you , I think if he eithers Speeds up (Which I doubt) . Or if you guys take a step slower & Play Winning Playoff Style basketball & fit Thomas in . I'll think you'll find he might be your most Consistent & Reliable scorer other then Nash in a Halfcourt Setting . His problem is he has never posted up once in his carrear & has given up on doing so . But once he looks at the basket it's a Rap . He shoots a low percentage for a Big man , but his game is all jumpers & Pick & Pops . Working with Nash he should thrive if Nash is really that good at making people better . Since Thomas does have the potentul to Average 15-17 pts along with his 10 Rebs & no blocks but about 3 charges in the Game . He probelly leads the NBA in charges taken over the last 4 years .


----------

